

Ask HN: Startup ideas based around education - tereno

Hi guys,<p>I'm looking to build a company around education and would love some ideas or thoughts from my fellow HN'ers.<p>I personally think that education is an equalizer and something that can help individuals get out of poverty. That's one of the main reasons why I wanted to get into the education industry. There are too many youths out there today that don't get the help they need.<p>Anyway, my main goal (sorry if it's extremely vague - I am trying to figure things out right now) is to build software that is geared towards education. Maybe a web application with a mobile component later on. I like Blackboard and I think it's a good way of how technology can help schools and universities out but I'm not sure how I would even penetrate that industry. I could also develop software that either assists teachers or actually teaches but I'd like to hear more opinions.<p>Cheers and thanks!
======
Peroni
Have you ever seen a three year old play with an iPad?

I have and it's incredible. They are absolutely fascinated by them and I truly
believe that there is massive potential for iPad apps that help with childrens
development. There are more than likley apps already on the market but it's
something to consider.

------
fractallyte
You need to work closely alongside some teachers. The teaching profession is
busy and often labyrinthine, with its own unique bureaucracy (and
camaraderie). And as for expecting a teacher to plunge in and start using a
web app, you must first find out if they can effectively use a computer...

If you're in the UK, be sure to check out the Times Educational Supplement
website, in particular the forums:
<http://www.tes.co.uk/forums.aspx?navcode=14>

There's also the BETT show every January, essential to check out the other
players you're up against: <http://www.bettshow.com>

~~~
fractallyte
Just curious: why was this downvoted?? A constructive argument is more
civilized, surely?

------
mattdeboard
Teachers and others in the education field may be a better source of
information from you.

~~~
tereno
I'll hit up Google and go find some. Are there any specific forums/sites you
can recommend?

